# Pick-Up Lines To Use On Mathematicians



## Arvind (Oct 13, 2004)

You fascinate me more than the Fundamental Theorem of Calculus.





 Are you a differentiable function? Because I'd like to be tangent to your curves!





 You and I would add up better than a Riemann sum.





 My love for you is a monotonic increasing function of time.





 Wanna come back to my room and see my copy of Euclid's "Elements"?





 I am equivalent to the Empty Set when you are not with me.


----------



## etinder (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Pick-Up Lines to use on Mathematics Chicks*

lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## S|kH (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Pick-Up Lines to use on Mathematics Chicks*

Thats some funny stuff.

I must say...now since this "age" thing has been posted underneath the avatars....

You guys are mighty old


----------



## Arvind (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Pick-Up Lines to use on Mathematics Chicks*

S|kh ji,
Rest assured, these pick-up lines are not used by me. I just found this funny stuff, so posted here   Esp. the last one abt empty set caught my attention.
Hope that helps.
Regards.


----------



## etinder (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Pick-Up Lines to use on Mathematics Chicks*

hi slkh, do u think that only u young have the rights to do that....

just kidding......


----------



## S|kH (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Pick-Up Lines to use on Mathematics Chicks*

lol, i didnt mean about the jokes...

I meant in general..
you guys are like 30+ 

thats old..


----------



## Neutral Singh (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Pick-Up Lines to use on Mathematics Chicks*

Lol !!! Actaully I am very poor in Mathematics but still got the message.... Lol !!!


----------

